# New lights installed but delay when turning on



## MacungieGirl (Aug 11, 2014)

I had an electrician install four recessed LED High-Ceiling lights Model T66 "Commercial" brand two weeks ago (Home Depot). Two lights run on 1 dimmer and two run on another dimmer and a single switch on the other side of the room. When I turn the dimmer to brightest, there is a 1 second delay, if that, for the lights to come on. When the dimmer is set to dimmest, it takes those same lights about 5 seconds for the lights to come on and when they do, one comes on and then the other afterward, very slowly and flickering until they are finally on. I also notices the lights flickering intermittently if the dimmer is low. My electrician picked out the dimmers and they are lutron (from Home Depot as well). The lights have the wiring running across the ceiling, down the wall into the basement; I'm guessing to tap into the electric? I think he's come up from the basement for the new switches too. Does anyone have any ideas why this is happening? Thank you


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

It's normal for LED's to have a delay in turning on. It's due to the power supply in the bulb. 

Some dimmers are prone to dimming. Which dimmer did the electrician install? Was it LED rated?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

YES !
It is normal.
It' s called soft start !


----------



## MacungieGirl (Aug 11, 2014)

Lutron 3 way toggled/Adriano AYCL-153P was installed (LED rated). I contacted Lutron. The Lutron person explained this dimmer has not been product tested with the lights I purchased and recommended I contact Commercial Electric to see what dimmer they actually recommend using He said what I'm experiencing (flickering) is called popcorning. I can't keep them dim, the flickering drives me nuts lol. I don't mind the 5 second delay for them to come on when they're on dim; but the flickering has to go! I also called Home Depot to ask what is listed on the box as far as recommended dimmers, and it says "works with most dimmers". cya I guess.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think that CFL's like starting at low levels,
It only slows down the start up process
and some CFL's do flicker at low levels,
I don't think this is a fault per say,
But just a short coming of the way in which CFL's work. 

Try starting at a higher level, so they don't flicker,
then allow them to come up to full brightness
then try slowly reducing the intensity.
I know this is a royal pain, but it will tell you
that its just a short coming of CFL's.


You might be better off using LED's.
Especially if you run your lights at low levels.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> You might be better off using LED's.
> Especially if you run your lights at low levels.


The first line in the OP says "LED"


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just picked up some LED bulbs that don't have the delay....well...at least not one second.

But the others I have delay about 1 sec before coming on.

You get used to it.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I used a dimmer made for LEDs at Home Depot and on the front of the switch is a little dial that you can turn when the light is at the lowest level to adjust for the delay and flickering when you turn the lights down. The little half second delay is normal though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

It's likely to be a problem of incompatibility with the electronic 
power supplies in the led lights.

Lutron said that that dimmer had not been tested "with that particular light"

So you need to find a better led light that is happy with your dimmers.
Lutron can probably help you there

Or try contacting the manufacturer of the lights
they might be able to advise also

Ask and you shall receive.


----------

